# The APR Waterfest Sale has begun!



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

This is the biggest sale of the year! APR is proud to support Waterfest 13 as the title sponsor once again! This also means great pricing for those that can't make it to the show as well with our World Wide Waterfest Sale!
*All APR Software is on sale *
Buy any new ECU Upgrade, and get the second program for free! Or, buy any new ECU Upgrade and buy a second program, and get a fully loaded ECU for free!! 
*All APR Exhaust Systems are 15% OFF*
*All APR Turbo Kits are 10% OFF*
This includes all K04, Stage III and III+ Turbo Upgrades. 
*All APR Intercoolers are 10% OFF*
*All APR Accessories are 15% OFF *
This includes Snub Mounts, APR R1 Diverter Valves, etc. 
*All APR Motorsport Items are 15% OFF*
This includes APR Compressor Inlet Hoses, Throttle Body Hoses, Motorsports Intake Manifold, and more. 
*All Carbonio Intakes are 15% OFF*
*All APR/Brembo Brake Upgrades are 5% OFF*
For more information please visit http://www.goapr.com


----------

